# ISTANBUL | LRT, Subway, Tram



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

Riga has them too ... great buses

here are some pics from them in Riga:
The presentation of the 51 newest buses (Solaris Urbino 12, Urbino 15, Urbino 18, Mersedes-Benz Citaro, Citaro L, Citaro G)









Closeup on two Citaros (don't know who that guy is, I gues the cheef of Rīgas Satiksme the transport company in Riga):


----------



## CAESARS-PALACe (Jul 29, 2004)

Rome also bought 300 Mercedes-Citaro :










some of them were wrapped as a present when delivered  :


----------



## Genç (Jul 23, 2004)

edit


----------



## cellete (May 19, 2004)

I like it


----------



## Anekdote (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice metro system it looks very new and clean :cheers:










But this train looks like the old Metro trains in Vienna :|


----------



## DaDvD (Nov 1, 2004)

Amazing Metro! I hope it continues growing!


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*The underground funiculars of Istanbul*

There are two underground funicular railways in Istanbul one of is named famous" Tunel" which is built in the end of 19th century and connects The Beyoglu to karakoy(Ferry port) also connecting this first one wth the heritage tram and subway to the main tram line in karaköy.
And the next funicular is ready to operate and being in test currently.This one is also connecting the main metro line from taksim to the ferry and main tram lines in Kabatas.:
a website about funiculars including Istanbul:
http://www.funimag.com 
The pictures of new funicular:



































The pictures of century old funicular:


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*The metro and funicular connections:*









Here the two funiculars and the connections to the other urban rail systems are shown.


----------



## Mr.JACOB (May 8, 2005)

Can u please post some good flix of turkey subways and commuter trains as well. Thx


----------



## Brett (Oct 26, 2004)

I thought i was going to get see to ancient underground ruins or resevoirs or something! Although i like subways to.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Would make a great route, to take the funicular from Karakoy to Tünel, then the Nostalgic Tram to Taksim, and then the other funicular to Kabatas and back to Karakoy. Have to try this loop when I'm in Istanbul.


----------



## jeicow (Jul 18, 2005)

Just wonderin' but do they charge extra for this (ie so you don't have to walk up stairs/detour) or are they decent people and let you ride for free? Btw, I still like the one in Quebec City more, but it's above ground and a tourist trap, no real world application, but it's be cool if they had this in TO, but there's no real hill/cliff for one. :-(


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Justme said:


> Would make a great route, to take the funicular from Karakoy to Tünel, then the Nostalgic Tram to Taksim, and then the other funicular to Kabatas and back to Karakoy. Have to try this loop when I'm in Istanbul.


Yes indeed. Very good idea!
:yes:
I did not see the works of the new funicular when I went to Istanbul last October...
:dunno:
Nice trains, BTW
:wink2:


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Interesting


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

jeicow said:


> Just wonderin' but do they charge extra for this (ie so you don't have to walk up stairs/detour) or are they decent people and let you ride for free? Btw, I still like the one in Quebec City more, but it's above ground and a tourist trap, no real world application, but it's be cool if they had this in TO, but there's no real hill/cliff for one. :-(


There are plenty of cities in Europe which still have funicular's to get up the steep hills. Though most are above ground. Lisbon has some of my favourite and also has street elevators for the steeper parts.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

bitxofo said:


> Yes indeed. Very good idea!
> :yes:
> I did not see the works of the new funicular when I went to Istanbul last October...
> :dunno:
> ...


Isn't the funicular up Montjuic in Barcelona underground or at least partly underground? I sort of have memories of this, but it was a few years ago.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Justme said:


> Isn't the funicular up Montjuic in Barcelona underground or at least partly underground? I sort of have memories of this, but it was a few years ago.


It is 50%, 50%.


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*ISTANBUL | Heritage tram lines*








There are 2 lines in Istanbul where you can ride old trams one of is located on the European side Beyoglu and here there are 3 historic trams wth remorks riding on a 1 Km single track connecting the 2 funiculars also. these are trams which are built originally for Istanbul in 1915's...
other is another heritage line named "line 20 Moda tram" this is located on Asian coast of ıstanbul and here there are 4 Jena trams operating on a single 2,5Km ring line....
The Nostaljic Beyoglu tram :








The Line 20 Kadikoy Moda tram:


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*Teleferric ropeways in Istanbul*

There are 2 short teleferrics also in our city
1.Machka Teleferric in the Democracy park one of the station is close to the Hilton Hotel.
2.Eyup-Pierre Loti teleferric;In the historic Golden Horn peninsula :


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

thats cool


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

The Istanbul heavy metro system : connecting shopping malls and skyscraper peninsula in the north of the city to funiculars


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

Haifa, Israel has an underground funicular subway called the "Carmelit":










"Carmelit" is a contraction of Carmel (the mountain the funicular travels under) and Chasmalit - the hebrew word for electric tram.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

hokomoko said:


> The Istanbul heavy metro system : connecting shopping malls and skyscraper peninsula in the north of the city to funiculars


^^Very similar to American trains...


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

The "Tunel" is nice! I rode it last weekend, nice old system. The interior of the cars reminded me of the metro in Paris; perhaps they were built by the same company? :?

The new Istanbul funicular looks good too. Too bad I didn't know about it, otherwise I would have tried it.

@asohn: interesting... it's the only underground funicular I know with so many stops. 

@bitxofo: yes, the Istanbul heavy metro looks like American metro systems. It especially reminded me of the Washington metro.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Tünel's car are in fact two Paris' rubber tyred metro cars. If you look at the track of the Tünel, you will see the rails in steel but also the concrete bar for tyres.


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*Taksim-Kabatas funi*









another foto of Taksim-kabatas funicular
Doppelmayer built funi cars.


----------



## kostya (Apr 13, 2004)

Great pictures kay: !!! I'm wondering what is happening with the underwater tunnel they were planning/building(?)... Nice to see Istanbul subways expand kay:


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

Costruction of underwater rail tunnel is continueing planned to open in 3 years.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

hokomoko said:


> another foto of Taksim-kabatas funicular
> Doppelmayer built funi cars.


Very modern!

Is it new? Since when?
:?


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes this is new .Will start to operate in next month (April 2006).


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

the new one is cool :uh:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

hokomoko said:


> Yes this is new .Will start to operate in next month (April 2006).


That is the reason I could not see it when I went to Istanbul last October...


----------



## r2 (Jun 27, 2004)

istanbul is fuckin awesome! istanbul is one city that definitely has potential to be one of the top five in the world.


----------



## jmartcue (Nov 6, 2004)




----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Istanbul has historically been a great transit city, a cosmopolitan bridge between Asia & Europe. Any plans for a trans-Bosphorus metro tube to link the rail networks on both sides?


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*The Tünel*

Century old Funiculars Karakoy station:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Very old and nice station!
:drool:
I was there in October 2005.
:wink2:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

look that tiles :drool:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

hokomoko said:


> Yes this is new .Will start to operate in next month (April 2006).


oh
thats great
but why there are 2 different metro trains?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Actually there are 3 or 4 different metro trains in Istanbul!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

really?
i only saw and drove this ones 
http://www.fotothing.com/photos/008/008b5e7056c7947e381398abf5bf20ff.jpg


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^3 types of trains:
1st. The old Tünel train.
2nd. The one you say.
3rd. The light metro from Aksaray to Ataturk airport.


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2002)

Nice pictures.It brought back memories of riding the Tunel when I was in Istabul in 1998 and in Constantanople in 1278(Joke.heheheh)


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

Actually there are 4 different syastems ,
1.TUNNEL FUNI
2.TAKSIM-KABATAS FUNI
3.HEAVY METRO
4.LIGHT METRO
and new ones expecting for Marmaray and Asian sides LRTS.

And some new pictures from new funicular(Taksim-Kabatas)


----------



## urgel23 (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## allurban (Apr 7, 2006)

jeicow said:


> be cool if they had this in TO, but there's no real hill/cliff for one. :-(


there is one possibility...link castle frank station down to the bottom of the Don Valley...

Of course, there is no need to do this right now...but if there were a train running frequent service in the valley....

I love the tiles in the heritage funicular too...

Cheers, m


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Funiculars may be interesting as a tourist attraction, but they are not very efficient in carrying large numbers of passengers. Istanbul is a city with many diverse and poorly interconnected railway systems.

In which other city is it necessary to transfer from a heavy subway to funicular and then to a light rail in order to get to the city center? 

Hopefully things will change when Marmaray project is completed. This, in combination with Yenikapi interchange, will give Istanbul an integrated network.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

asohn said:


>


That's really weird!! Never seen something like that!!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

xlchrisij said:


> That's really weird!! Never seen something like that!!


There are a few around the world, well, in Europe at least (though Isreal I think also has one)

Istanbul is blessed with a beautiful historical one as well.

But I agree with nastyathenian on the state of Istanbul's public transport. When I visited last year, I thought a damn lot could be improved.


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

There are tons... check out http://www.subways.net/funicsub.html


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

*Istanbul / Light Rail & Tram System*




Trams

Line T1
A fast tram (T1) was put in service in 1992 on standard gauge track with modern cars, connecting Sirkeci with Topkapı. The line was extended on one end from Topkapı to Zeytinburnu in March 1994 and, on the other end from Sirkeci to Eminönü in April 1996. On January 30, 2005 it was extended from Eminönü to Fındıklı, crossing the Golden Horn on the Galata Bridge after 44 years without tram service on the bridge. A final extension to Kabataş opened in June 2006. The line has 24 stations on a length of 14 km. Service was initially operated with 22 LRT vehicles built by ABB, now reassigned to other lines; stations were provided with temporary high platforms. These vehicles were replaced by 55 low-floor Bombardier Flexity Swift trams in 2003. An entire trip takes 42 minutes. The daily transport capacity is 155,000 passengers. The amount of investment totaled US$110 million.

Hızlı Tramway stations are: Zeytinburnu, Mithatpaşa, Akşemsettin, Seyitnizam, Merkezefendi, Cevizlibağ, Topkapı, Pazartekke, Çapa, Fındıkzade, Haseki, Yusufpaşa, Aksaray, Laleli (Üniversite), Beyazıt (Kapalıçarşı), Çemberlitaş, Sultanahmet, Gülhane, Sirkeci, Eminönü (ferryboats), Karaköy, Tophane, Fındıklı, Kabataş.

In June 2006, a modern underground funicular was opened at Kabataş to connect this line to metro in Taksim.

Line T2
In September 2006, a second tram line (T2) was added running west from Zeytinburnu to Bağcılar. Service on this line is operated with 14 ABB LRT cars. Stations have high platforms at the level of the car floor.

Wikipedia















Inside of Tram







Line 1 and Line 2 connections


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

Line 2 / Zeytinburnu - Bağcılar


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

It's amazing that such a large city has such a small mass transit system. What's that new tunnel/rail thing they're building?


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

True, Istanbul lack of rail system thats why we have too much buses around..but after the completion of "Marmaray" project in 2010, Istanbul's rail transport fraction will be third largest in the world.

Detalied thread about the project;
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=194116&page=4


----------



## niroohawaii (Aug 16, 2008)

Does anybody else feel that Istanbul & Turkey are being overrepresented in the forums these days?


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

Greetings from Istanbul


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

niroohawaii said:


> Does anybody else feel that Istanbul & Turkey are being overrepresented in the forums these days?


What are the limitations to call this an overrepresentation ?


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

niroohawaii said:


> Does anybody else feel that Istanbul & Turkey are being overrepresented in the forums these days?


We have many active forumers, plus many new and important projects


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

Very interesting lightrail! It looks like a stadtbahn too me with all the right-of-way sections. Are there any underground sections and how long are the elevated sections we could see on one of the photos?


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

The light rail (LRT) M1 has many underground sections but don't forget light rail line and tram lines are different ways. 

LRT pics

One of the stations;



Underground station 



LRT connection bridge



Airport station





Merter Station




















pictures from wowturkey, thanks all


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

*ISTANBUL | METRO & SUBWAY*

The subway system in Istanbul was initiated in 1992 and was completed in 2000. The first line between Taksim and 4th Levent went into service on September 16, 2000. This line is 8.5 km long and has 6 stations. All stations look similar but are in different colors. Currently there are 8 French built 4-car trains in service, which run every 5 minutes on average and transport 130,000 passengers daily. A trip along the entire line takes 12 minutes. The entire subway was built by the cut-and-cover method to withstand an earthquake of up to 9.0 on the Richter magnitude scale (Metro stations are: 4.Levent, Levent, Gayrettepe, Şişli, Osmanbey, Taksim)


The northern extension from 4th Levent to Ayazağa is expected to be completed in late 2010. The southern section of the metro from Taksim to Yenikapı, crossing the Golden Horn on a bridge and underground through the old city, is under construction with a tentative completion date of 2012. It will be 5.4 km long with 4 stations. At Yenikapı, it will intersect with the extended light metro, the suburban train lines and seabusses.

*Lines under construction*

22 km long Otogar-Bağcılar-Başakşehir-Olimpiyat Stadı metro line is expected to be completed in 2011.

On the Asian side, a 22 km long new metro line from Kadıköy to Kartal is under construction and scheduled to open in 2012, while the first branch between Kadiköy and Kozyatagi is opening by the end of 2010.

A new underwater tunnel project, Marmaray, is being built to connect the European and Asian sides of the city, joining both the Banlieue Train Systems to create a line connecting Halkali with Gebze, a total of 76,3 km in 105 minutes. This system will cross the Bosporus Straits in an immersed tube tunnel to also connect both Central Stations Ibrahimaga (Asian) and Sirkeci (European). This system will have several transfer stations to the extended Metro system, Light rail, Havaray and Seabusses.


























































from flickr&wowturkey


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Very nice system!
kay:
I saw it in 2006, it looks like American instead of European, mainly the trains.
:yes:


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

I think the trains were brought from Europe or Asia mmm I'm not sure whatever :nuts:

But it should be extended asap. more more and more...


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

^ Caracas metro system share the same trains model you in Istambul have got. Blame *Alstom* (France), for such great vehicles.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^I really like them, but they do not look European anyway...
:sly:


----------



## slashcruise (Jan 21, 2008)

Istanbul metro looks amazing I wouldnt have thought that turkey is so organized and beautiful.....


----------



## Augusto (Mar 3, 2005)

Bitxofo said:


> ^^I really like them, but they do not look European anyway...
> :sly:


What do you mean by they dont look european? So the parisian MF77 should not look european to you, as both of them have been designed at the same time (same angle shape as you can see on the picture), the MF77 for Paris and an other wider one originally for Tehran.


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

wow mashallah türk kardeshler!
turkye iyi bir büyük memleket!
iran da 20 million türkler var!
yashshin iran yashashin türkey !
selam ve sevgile
bir fars arkadas


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

What you call the light rail looks like a conventional metro to me.


----------



## Augusto (Mar 3, 2005)

rheintram said:


> What you call the light rail looks like a conventional metro to me.


It's a light rail anyway because this rolling stock was used in the street on the tram line before Istanbul get "real" tram rolling stock. Istanbul had ordered the same rolling stock for the tram line and the light rail to lower the cost.


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Are there any pictures of the actual metro?


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

^^
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=707284


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

:lol::lol: :cheers1:


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

wowturkey


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

More of city tram;






































wowturkey


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

That is a really beautiful network. Thanks for the great photos. I will definitely be taking this when I make my way to Istanbul!


----------



## Tiago Costa (May 17, 2006)

What a beautiful thread :eek2:! Congratulations, _Sha_:applause:! This thread is great! I loved the nice photos.


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks, enjoy!


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

Actually there aren't two types of metro in Istanbul, to be excatly in the world. The municipality used the term "hafif metro" for M1 in order to distinguish it from the other line. Until last year namings like M1, M2 didn't exist so they called one line hafif metro "light metro" and the other just "metro". The other was called hafif metro because it was not 100% underground but also built on viaducts so they named it light metro but there aren't two types of metro. There is light rail which is a type of higher capacity tramway with isolated track. Since more lines are coming up soon they introduced the M1,M2,M3 etc.. system.

Now to your questions. I don't know how to answer your questions since some of your lines you mentioned aren't u/c yet, some are partly u/c and you also didn't add some which are actually u/c but let's try..

*a)Yenikapi - Bagcilar - Basaksehir 20 km:* Here you see a map of that line but that's not how the line runs actually. http://i40.tinypic.com/34i0cqb.jpg
It is more Kirazli-I - Basaksehir and Kirazli-I - Olimpiyat Stadi since the line splits in two lines. This line is supposed to go until Bakirköy someday (you can see it on the map, the blue dashed line)

The other line on the map "Esenler-Kirazli-1" is the extension of M1 (or hafif metro how you call it) amd that one is supposed to go to Halkali one day (also blue dashed line)

On the map it looks like one long line (that's also what many people think) but these are two lines which cross in Kirazli-I if you look carefully.

These two lines abobe are supposed to be completed by the end of 2009 but I think it will be more within the first months of 2010.


*b)Otogar - Besiktas 13.5 km (Linear Metro due to steep gradients):*
There isn't such a project as far as I know but you can travel from Otokar to Besiktas already by metro. First you take the M1 and switch to M2 and there you take the finicular in Taksim to Kabatas. From Kabatas you have to walk like 10 minutes.

*c)Yeşilköy-Atatürk Airport-Bahcelievler-İkitelli metro line. Planned line will be 14.3 km long:* Never heard of such a line either but again once the lines I posted above on the picture are completed you'll be able to travel from the airport to Ikitelli by changing the metro in kirazli-I

*d)Bakırköy-Bahçelievler-Bağcılar metro line. Planned line will be 8.8 km long:* Well that the blue dashed line I was talking about above. The construction didn't start since it's part of the second phase project will are planned to be completed in 2014-2015. Right now first phase lines are u/c which will be completed in 2009-2011

*f)Kabataş-Beşiktaş-Mecidiyeköy-Kagithane-Alibeyköy metro line. Planned line will be 10 km long:* This is third phase which is the last phase, to be completed by 2023 (100th anniversary of the Turkish Republic" Until that day all there phases will be completed which means about 550 km of subway in Istanbul.

*g)22 km long Otogar-Bağcılar-Başakşehir-Olimpiyat Stadı metro line* 
Well that's first line I talked about above.


*h)Üsküdar-Beykoz Metro line* That's also second phase but there is another line Kadiköy-Kartal which is parallel to that line and that one will be completed next year as well.

It must be irritating for you since you don't know Istanbul but even for us it is irritating. How come that an Indian guy is so much interested in Istanbul's metro development?


----------



## Matty (Jul 5, 2004)

I really dig those train interiors.


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

30 new Citadis 301 evolution tramcars are on production line for Istanbul T1 :


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*T3 Kadikoy - Moda (line 20 in the past) tramway*


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*T4 extention works and the Rotem LRT car*


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Messi said:


> It must be irritating for you since you don't know Istanbul but even for us it is irritating. How come that an Indian guy is so much interested in Istanbul's metro development?


That's the question. I'm very very much interested about Istanbul for the following reasons - 

I live in Kolkata (formerly Calcutta) in India, and my city is running oldest operating Asian tram since 1902 & oldest Indian metro since 1984.

There are some telepathic similarities between my city Kolkata & Ystanbul. Both were the former capital of their country, and both cities have tram & metro. The only tram difference is that Kolkata is running tram continuously till 1902, against many obstacles, whereas Ystanbul had no trams between 1966 & 1990. 

There are infinite thanks for your answeres about Istanbul metro. I'll later ask you more & more questions until I'm satisfied about Istanbul tram & metro, because I've never met anybody such you, who is mostly serious about Istanbul's tram & metro.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm planing to draw a current map on a google earth map with existing and u/c lines but I'm too lazy right now.. Including the Marmaray project there is about 110 km u/c right now. Have you seen any topic about Kolkata subway around here. Since you mean there are some similarities I would also like to know if both systems look similar as well.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Messi, I've recentrly created this link - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trams_in_Istanbul. My request to you to verify that page and also point me are those informations correct or not.

You can get latest updates about Kolkata tramway & subway from Wikipedia searching 'Calcutta Tramways Company' & 'Kolkata Metro'.

Also search tag in 'skyscrapercity' typing 'Kolkata', then you can get two (or more) links about urban rail transport of Kolkata.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

*Confusions*

Messi, thank you very much for your answers about Istanbul metro. I think there are some confusion about Istanbul tram & metro system.

About metro – 

No doubt M2 is a metro, but I think M1 is actually a light rail. 
Universally, metro is a separate railway system, which
1)	Completely independent from other road and rail traffic.
2)	Different and better rolling stock than suburban train.
3)	Runs on high frequency (from 2 to 5 minutes headway)
4)	Much beautiful & decorated station with elevators & escalators.
5)	Wide coaches like suburban train.
6)	Runs mainly underground, although some systems are elevated/at graded.

Side by side, light rail is a railway system, which 
1)	Completely independent from other road and rail traffic, accessible via stations with platforms.
2)	Runs on lower frequency than metro, but higher than tram (from 5 to 10 minutes headway)
3)	Much beautiful & decorated stations, some (not all) with elevators & escalators.
4)	Narrower coaches like tram, narrower than metro.
5)	Runs mainly at graded, although some systems are elevated/partly underground.

Worldwide, which light rail runs partly underground, it is called light metro also. That means it is a lighter version of a true metro. Considering those facts, *I’m sure that M2 is a light rail/light metro but not a metro, like M1.*

About tram – 

I knew from internet that T3 is the European side heritage tram, which uses same type stock like pre 1966 tram system, and T5 is the Asian side heritage tram, which uses second-hand stocks imported from Gotha.

Side by side, there are three modern tram routes – T1, T2 & T4. From various internet sources, I knew that– 

T1 first used ABB stocks, which were high floor, and now is using Bombardier stocks, which are low floor. When high floor stocks ran through T1, all stops had high platforms, which has demolished after arrival of the low floor stock. But T2 is fully using ABB high floor stocks. T4 is also partly using ABB high floor stock. That ABB high floor stocks are also used in M2, which is called light metro (light rail).

So my question is, although T2 & T4 is called tram, but hence they’re using light rail (light metro) stocks, aren’t they actually light rail? So I think, T2 & T4 are light rail/light metro but not tram, like T1.

Is there any plan to replace existing high floor stocks of T2 & T4 by low floor stocks like T1?

Another question, are those Citadis low floor stocks will run in all tram routes, i.e. on T1, T2 & T4 in future?

Please clear my confusions about metro & tram stated above.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.trainsofturkey.com/maps/istanbul_tram11.jpg

There is a 1920 electric tram map of Istanbul. But the northern portion is not complete. The tracks to north from Sisli & Bebek are not shown in the map. Also the Asian side’s tramway is completely not shown. Please either publish a full prominent map of Istanbul at their full fledge containing both Asian & European system, or write details about those not shown routes.

This is another electric tram map of 1950 in the link - http://www.dersaadettramvayi.com/guzergah.html, but the texts are too small for read. Can anybody post here a bigger prominent map containing both Asian & European side network of pre 1966?


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

A bigger old map for Ashis,Iwill try to upload another one for Asian side tram lines on Friday or Saturday after scanning at home.
Also click to the below line to see many many old pictures ,if you like you can be a member then you can see the bigger versions too,But only in Turkish unfortunately,the pictures are free for using but you should not cut off the logo wowturkey.
http://wowturkey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22887&start=0


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

Historic trams of Istanbul now operating only on Istiklal Street / T5 








A capture from movie "TOPKAPI"

















An old UKHT tram of Asian side which was abandoned in 1966 can be seen at Istanbul RMK Museum currently.


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*Istanbul M1 and T1 line cars*









M1 and T4 Are using these 1986 made ABB cars.

















T1 AND T2 meeting area in Zeytinburnu.








T1 Bombardier at Sirkeci.....


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*1954 IETT map for Kadikoy-Uskudar*


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the Asian side map, but the european side is partly hazy. Can you send a clear version of the European side of this image?

T2, T4 & Hafif metro is using same ABB rolling stock, so they are all light rail, not tram. Am I right?


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

T1 is the only line with lowfloor vehicles and which is not isolated from traffic, the rest is, many have also underground parts so yes they are light rail. In contrast hafif metro is called M1 now and is considered as metro.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

new Seyrantepe station
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2667/4080589520_7977d046b6_o.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2510/4080578242_28bb2c84c6_o.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2494/4079819457_99119f0f7c_o.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2791/4079829287_9a708f7214_o.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2536/4079828597_9a2b5bfdb2_o.jpg

What i like at the Istanbul metro is that it is very clean and it does not smell


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice station but where is it? Which line? I cant find it in the map


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

http://i38.tinypic.com/r04fmt.jpg
green one
Station is at the seperate line of the green one (Seyrantepe)


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

When will be open the new stantion?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

According to the major they will open the line and station on Feb 2010.
BTW the Seyrantepe station is more than a normal metro station.

Some informations:
-2,300 car parking (mainly for stadium and park&ride)
-3 x 150m tunnels under the highway (connection to the stadium.29m under the highway)
-parking for the metro/railway car 
-110.000.000 Euro (15% parking)
-cap of the metro car storehouse: 120
-28 metro cars can be repaired at the same time
-8 metro cars can be washed at the same time
-inside the storehouse they installed 5,866m rail


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

www.sercan.de thanks for the information! I have several questions about the impending development of the metro in Istanbul and will be glad if you could answer me!
When will be put into operation the stantions Darussafaka and Naciosman? What type are they - deep level or not?


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

batman08 said:


> When will be open the new stantion?


All information below is subject to change, as the Istanbul Municipality redraws its schedules all the time. Question marks mark extensions where we have not had any or only contradicting news recently.

Feb 2010 - The M2 line will start to function as a singular line (instead of 3 seperate lines at the moment) from Sishane to A. Oto Sanayi. At the same time, Sanayi (not to be confused with A. Oto Sanayi) to Seyrantepe will start to operate as a seperate line. Only when there are soccer games at the as yet unfinished Seyrantepe Stadium will the line operate directly between Taksim and Seyrantepe.

May 2010 - M2 extended one stop northwards to Darüssafaka

Nov/Dec 2010 - M2 extended one stop northwards to Haciosman

2011? 2012? Southern extension M2 Sishane to Yenikapi completed

other lines:

2010? M1 extension Esenler - Bagcilar (- Kirazli)
2010? new line Kirazli - Olympic Stadium, with branch to Basak Konutlari
end 2011 new line Kadiköy - Kartal; indefinite later extension Kartal - Kaynarca
2012 M1 extension Aksaray - Yenikapi
2013 Marmaray tunnel under the Bosporus from Yenikapi to Sögütlücesme, combined with modernized suburban railways


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Beside M1, which subway lines are now under construction and under planning? 

Please write details as far as possible, and also include a map of metro network including current and future metro/subway lines (excluding light rail a.k.a hafif metro and funicular a.k.a tunel)


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Beside M1, which subway lines are now under construction and under planning? 

Please write details as far as possible, and also include a map of metro network including current and future metro/subway lines (excluding light rail a.k.a hafif metro and funicular a.k.a tunel)


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Chavito said:


> Nice photos
> 
> 
> Now Istambul is investing in improving the rail system... Light Rail, metro...
> ...


Yes, I heard about such a project.

Beside light rail & metro, Istanbul also has a two heritage tram & one modern tram system.

***By the way, when the construction of subway started, was any remaining of 1966 closed tramway were excavated under the roads? Please inform me.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Beside M1, which subway lines are now under construction and under planning? 

Please write details as far as possible, and also include a map of metro network including current and future metro/subway lines (excluding light rail a.k.a hafif metro and funicular a.k.a tunel)


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

serdar samanlı;25972392 said:


> Actually, until 1950s, Istanbul had an extensive tram network consisting 56 lines. However, car craze caused the track to be removed one by one and last tram line closed in European side in 1961 and Asian side in 1966. Then came trolleybuses which did not do a good job either and were withdrawn in 1984. We now try to correct the mistakes we did in 1950s.


Dear Serdar Samanli, that's the point you've written. Istanbul was not alone, many other cities around the world like Buenos Aires, Pyongyang, Tianjin etc. once closed there extensive tram systems, and now returning trams as a modern system. The losses would'nt completely recoverable, but BETTER LATE THAN NEVER. Great wishes for Istanbul.

I'll write more later, thank you. Please continuously try to correct the mistakes Istanbul did around '60s.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Messi, what is the current status of Kayseri tram & Samsun tram?


----------



## sourierservice (Oct 30, 2007)

Whats d diff b/w light metro n rail??


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Beside M1, which subway lines are now under construction and under planning?
> 
> Please write details as far as possible, and also include a map of metro network including current and future metro/subway lines (excluding light rail a.k.a hafif metro and funicular a.k.a tunel)


Dear Ashis Mitra,
can you please stop spamming this forum with your questions? Instead of writing to five threads at once, just use this one, as all other have become inactive. Also, for your question you do not need to post. There are several fairly frequent postings of construction updates and maps on this thread and the Bosphorus tunnel thread.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm quite sure after reading many articles including wikipedia & www.urbanrail.net that only the M1 is the real subway/metro line of Istanbul, because it is fully underground & uses wide stocks (like other subways around the world). Hence M2 is the light metro (light rail) because it mainly runs on fully reserved track on surface (partly underground) and also uses narrow stocks. In future, I think transport authority should rename this line from M2 to L1 (light rail 1). Also T4 is not actually a tramway. It runs on fully reserved track on surface and elevated (partly underground also). Beside this, M2 & T4 uses same rolling stock. I think it should be renamed from T4 to L2.

However, please don't be impatient. I'm very much interested about Istanbul Metro & tram, because I live in Kolkata (formerly Calcutta), and my city has Asia's oldest running electric tram (since 1902) and India's oldest metro (since 1984). 

Please don't forget to publish a map or write details about the future extensions or routes about M1 type metro lines in Istanbul.

Will the Asian side metro (which is under construction from Kadikoy) be like M1, or confusingly like M2?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Is there any common alignment between pre 1966 tram & post 1990 tram in Istanbul (including both nostalgic, Moda & Cagdas tramway)? If yeas, please mention.

I'm sure that T4 is not actually a tram line, because it runs fully on right of way including elevated & underground part, and uses same type of stock like M2. I think that in future line M2 & T4 should be renamed as L1 & L2 (L=light rail/light metro).

This thread has no information about pre 1966 tramway network & today's heritage tramways on both side of Bosphorus. Please add those information as much as possible.

At last there is a question - What is the current status of Kayseri tram, Samsun tram & Gazi Antep tram?


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

serdar samanlı;25972392 said:


> Actually, until 1950s, Istanbul had an extensive tram network consisting 56 lines. However, car craze caused the track to be removed one by one and last tram line closed in European side in 1961 and Asian side in 1966.


I'm not sure it's that simple. In my native Copenhagen it's pretty much the same story. BUT this is the case for a very simple reason: the old tram lines were running in the middle of the streets, together with the car, lorry and bicycle traffic. As the car traffic increased exponentially the trams got stuck in the same endless traffic jams as everyone else. 

My priors are that it would have been likewise in Istanbul? Among the few European capitals that have kept and nurtured tram lines all along are Brussels and Vienna, and they have done so for a very specific reason: their trams go underground in the centre of town and surface only on the less trafficked roads in the perifery of town. In pretty much the rest of Europe (including Paris where I live) they are now REinventing trams - only this time round the trams are given their own dedicated tracks so that they can run indpendently of the traffic around them.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Amazing pics thanks! I love the Zeytinburnu - Kabatash line. Very frequent timetable. I guess its almost one tram per 2 mins.  During my last vistit to Istanbul I haven't had a ride on the new light rail because it's not in the city center. I hope next time i'll have the chance to have this experience.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Will the Asian side metro (which is under construction from Kadikoy) be like M1, or confusingly like M2?


Actually, it is the other way around. M1 (Airport-Aksakaray, red on the map) is the name of the light rail metro, M2 the high capacity metro (YenikapiHaciosman, dark green). The new metro in Asia (Kadiköy-Kartal) will be high capacity as well, as will the turquoise line (Kirazli-Olympic Stadium/Basak K.) in the west of town. 
@waitingforgod: note that this map is not today, but as the metro should look in the year 2013. Present extent of rail systems is 140 km, half of which was built before 1875. In 2013 the city should have 210 km, while the municipality promises to raise the number to more than 600 km of tracks by 2023, although they are not doing very much for this at the moment.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.trainsofturkey.com/maps/istanbul_tram3.jpg 
(Istanbul European trams, geographic)
http://www.trainsofturkey.com/maps/istanbul_tram11.jpg 
(Istanbul European trams, schematic)

As you can see, the present-day Taksim-Galata nostalgic tram is just a stub of much longer lines that used to operate through these stops. The present day T1 runs following an older route between Topkapi and Kabatas. It extends further westwards though, and does not continue north of Kabatas to Bebek like the old lines used to, as this is now the exclusive privilege of car owners.

As for the nostalgic tram operating between Kadiköy and Moda - while there used to be a traditional tram between these locations (found a map for this but lost it), it ran along completely different streets than the present day one. It therefore has a much less authentic feel than the popular Taksim-Galata line.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

They are not doing much? I'm not sure if there is any other city with similar construction activity.

There is Marmaray u/c
There is Kadiköy-Pendik u/c
There is Esenler-Kirazli u/c
There is Kirazli-Olimpik stad u/c
There is Kirazli-Basaksehir u/c
There is Levent-Darüssafaka u/c
There is Taksim-Yenikapi u/c


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Messi said:


> They are not doing much? I'm not sure if there is any other city with similar construction activity.
> 
> There is Marmaray u/c
> There is Kadiköy-Pendik u/c
> ...


wow! Indeed  Only Moscow and Madrid could beat Istanbul, but not anymore


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

Moscow and Madrid have already world's best networks but currently they are not building that much, are they? I mean they don't need to do that since they have already a very dense network.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh Ho, I can't read Turkish. Please create an English version of www.istanbululasim.net also.

Wating Eagerly.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

When the digging for M2 started, were the tram tracks of pre 1966 system (covered by asphult) opened? If yes, please write readers' experience.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Baron Hirsch;47086711*Is there any remaining present of the previous tram system in Istanbul said:


> *Can anybody write here about the former depots/ snap photos of those depots?*
> 
> *When the track laying of Nostalgik, Moda & Cagdas tramvay started, were the tracks of former system's (covered by asphult) opened? If yes, please write about those here. Waiting eagerly.*
> 
> ...


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

In the map you made at asian side you should correct as "Altiyol" you wrote aitriyal.
And in European you wrote harbin and this should be "Harbiye"
the map is almost correct.
A. The former depots as i know are as follows.
Asian side- Bağlarbaşı , Hasanpaşa
European side- Aksaray , Beşiktaş, Şişli
B. Nostalgic Moda tracks are not older tracks they were made totally new on the former tram route mostly.
C.the places in your pictures are,
1.Laleli 2.Galatasaray 3.Galata bridge 4.Pangalti 5.Taksim 6.Karakoy or Galata 7.Galata bridge 8.Galata bridge 9.Eminonu 10.Fatih 11.Galata bridge 12.Eminonu 13.Taksim


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

The digging of M2 started in 1992.
When the old tram system closed in 1966 all the tram tracks were removed in time.So there are no any covered tracks existing under asphalt in Istanbul .


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

*Thank you very very much, Hokomoko. *A tram & metro friend like you is really rare. Keep updating.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

hey! this is the map from wikipedia:








Can someone please tell me what's that yellow line . It's the first time i see it. Is it a tram or metro?


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

In the map it says it is a busway, not a tram or a metro line.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

It is "metrobüs" A special buslane used by high capacity buses, similar capacity to tramways.


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

^^Interesting, thanks. In France these bus lines in dedicated lanes have often been used as a precursor for tram lines. Sortof like, "testing the market" at an affordable price. I speculate the authorities in Istanbul may have similar thoughts? The metrobus line (or at least the part from Zeytinburnu and eastward) looks like urban planners' dream location for a circular light rail line.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

hans280 said:


> ^^Interesting, thanks. In France these bus lines in dedicated lanes have often been used as a precursor for tram lines. Sortof like, "testing the market" at an affordable price. I speculate the authorities in Istanbul may have similar thoughts? The metrobus line (or at least the part from Zeytinburnu and eastward) looks like urban planners' dream location for a circular light rail line.


We wish that would be the case. Several people have suggested this, but it is considered by the municipality as a fast and cheap to build alternative to regular metro lines. While regular metro construction has taken years, these bus lanes were built in a matter of months. As the bus lane is presently the only rapid transit system spanning a large part of the city from East to West (at least until 2013 when the first RER-style line MArmaray is finished) it is used to the limits of its capacity and beyond.


----------



## Rail_Serbia (May 29, 2009)

Look at this link
http://www.trainsofturkey.com/maps.htm


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Probably the only Example of the world, that two subway lines – (present running red & future running cyan) will be separate, and will not connect by metro. It’ll be connected by light rail.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

nice


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Recently I found three very good links of Istanbul tram – 
1)	For pre 1966 tram, click – http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trams_in_Istanbul
2)	For heritage tram, click – http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Istanbul_nostalgic_tram
3)	For modern tram, click - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Istanbul_modern_tram


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*T4 Topkapi-Habipler Lrt line*

Rotem LRV34 cars are in use, here are some pictures under last snow....


----------



## raggam (Mar 8, 2010)

hokomoko said:


> 30 new Citadis 301 evolution tramcars are on production line for Istanbul T1 :


Merhaba hokomoko, sitemizdeki dizinde değişiklik olduğu için foto görünmüyordu mesajını editleyerek alıntıladım, ayrıca bu araçların teslim süreci devam ediyor, önümüzdeki aylar içerisinde işletmeye alınmaları planlanıyordu.

Bunlarda diğer mesajındaki fotolar, Rotem LRV34 serisi araçlar



hokomoko said:


> Rotem LRV34 cars are in use, here are some pictures under last snow....


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

tamamdıııır


----------



## Alpos (Nov 6, 2009)

what happens to RTE????I can't see any photos of them


----------



## raggam (Mar 8, 2010)

Alpos said:


> what happens to RTE????I can't see any photos of them


here it is;

this is first Prototype - RTE2000









and this train its RTE2009


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Is it a tram-train or only a tram ?


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

It's a parently just a tram train well it's tram called tram train.

It is not train.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

4. Levent - Hacıosman Metro Hattı Atatürk Oto Sanayi - Darüşşafaka


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*Başakşehir-Olimpiyatköy metro*


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

New off. map
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4080/4777282770_cc5cb2ba41_o.jpg
red = u/c
blue = icompleted
light Blue = Plans finalized or semi-finalized, construction approved
Yellow = Early planning phase


----------



## cuysal88 (Mar 13, 2009)

Şu an istanbulun kaç km metrosu var.Kaç km de inşaat halinde bilen var mı ?


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

cuysal88 said:


> Şu an istanbulun kaç km metrosu var.Kaç km de inşaat halinde bilen var mı ?


Istanbul has at present 144.83 km of various rail-bound public transport systems. 
Half of these (72 km) are made up of the suburban rails (banliyö) which were completed in 1873 and are operated by the national railway company (TCDD). 
The other half (75.83) are various systems operated by the municipality (IETT, IstanbulUlasim), which with the exception of the Karaköy underground funicular from 1875 were all built between 1989 and today. They include the metro, so-called light metro, tram both modern and nostalgic, underground funicular and ski-lift-style funiculars.
Under construction are another 68.95 km of metro lines plus the underground section of Marmaray, all to be completed officially by 2013, but maybe they will not make that date. Thus by 2013 or sometime later, the city should have 217 km of rail systems. 
The municipality recently applied to the Ministry of Transport for the government to construct another 78 km of metro. It is the declared goal of the municipality to increase the total number of rail systems to over 600 km by 2023, but this looks out of the question at the moment. More likely it will be something between 300 and 400.


----------



## Busfotodotnl (Mar 18, 2009)

Alpos said:


> what happens to RTE????I can't see any photos of them


The RTE2000 is still running. I saw him a few days ago on T4.


----------



## Busfotodotnl (Mar 18, 2009)

Complete cabview of the Istanbul Metrobus. Note the number of Mercedes CapaCity's !

Deel 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDPVU8u9Ud4
Deel 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWpNwrZ4yNk
Deel 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZBpoiRNWxo
Deel 4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diKJZzOK7uY
Deel 5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZVf5ttoORI
Deel 6
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6pDjVA6DQc
Deel 7
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAxNrO8J7Yk
Deel 8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgZcwe3WvoY
Deel 9
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAeHEV3WpRI


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Istanbul New Tram








http://www.flickr.com/photos/goldenpixel/5147910253/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/allhype/5033474355/


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the pics, nazrey, but be careful with the word "new". There are one or two different models in service on other tramlines which are newer, especially from Rotem on T4, and there are some really new ones by Alstom, which should start also to run on T1, hopefully by March. Some Alstom models have been waiting in the depots since last March (see one page back), but rumor is they will finally see the light of day next year (thank God for elections).


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Olmpiyat stadina giden metro acildimi?


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

When exactly is expected to be an open line to the Olympic Stadium and Basaksehir?


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Olympic Stadium/Basak Konutlari Metro is undergoing test rides, there is still ongoing work at some stations, I believe. The big problem is that work on the Esenler extension station, Bagcilar, has not even begun yet, as the station is supposed to become a kind of shopping mall and thus needs major construction. Also Kirazli, supposed to become a four direction intersection station and some of the other major stations such as Ikitelli Güney are possbily not finished.
Rayturk has announced that the municipality will go ahead with a partial inauguration of those parts where traffic is possible in order to at least inaugurate something before the elections (June).


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*M4 Kadıkoy-Kartal+Kaynarca Metro - Istanbul*

By the end of 2011 this new subway line will be in service also, the first cars has been delivered and railed.Cars are building in CAF plant at Spain.


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*New Alstom Citadis trams of T1+T2 line.*

The new 35 Citadis trams are finally in service. On the main tram tracks of Istanbul Bombardier and Citadis trams are running together...


----------



## Busfotodotnl (Mar 18, 2009)

These trams looks smaller than the existing Bombardier-trams. Why didnt they order 60m trams or trams with one cabin (and more capacity)? The T1 is always (over)crowded. Or are these trams cheaper?

*Coupled Citadis of Tunis, Tunesia.*

















*Sheet of the 54m Combino (also availabel in 64m)*
http://www.mobility.siemens.com/shared/data/pdf/ts_mt/combino_plus_e.pdf


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

hokomoko said:


> The new 35 Citadis trams are finally in service. On the main tram tracks of Istanbul Bombardier and Citadis trams are running together...


Any chance of interior photos of the Citadis hokomoko?


----------



## Busfotodotnl (Mar 18, 2009)

I found these pics somewhere on the interwebz:


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

No, it's an international thread about a Turkish subway. As I said, if you want the discussion in Turkish you can open a thread in the Turkish section. 

If you want more people to notice your thread and what it's about we should change the title to "MISC | Similarities between London Underground and Istanbul Metro" or something like that. 

When it comes to the topic, I can't really see so many similarities that makes the Istanbul Metro a copy, if that's what you are implying. Is it because both are circularly shaped? Please explain what you think is so similar.


----------



## Istanbul Underground (Oct 24, 2011)

Erhan said:


> When it comes to the topic, I can't really see so many similarities that makes the Istanbul Metro a copy, if that's what you are implying. Is it because both are circularly shaped? Please explain what you think is so similar.


Everything, the tracks run in seperate tunnels far apart and the stations consist of many chambers just to get to get to a platform, blatantly similar to London Underground. No other city has time for such an idiotic copy of the Tube for their subway systems, look them up.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm back after one year.

I've already got my answers. Thank you all Istanbulians.

The great news is a new tram line will be construct around Blue Mosque, before 31st Dec. 2012. Thankfully Istanbul is sincere again about tram.

But I read metro line 4 (M4, actually the second true metro line, on Asian Side) was scheduled to open in 2011, but it was not opened, what's the problem, when it will be actually opened?










A GREAT MAP


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, we have been discussing the delay in the Turkish forum. Turkish politicians, especially the mayor of IStanbul, are known for making promises they cannot keep. 
The metrobus extension to Beylikdüzü was to open in the fall of 2011, we are still waiting for it, maybe it will be May. 
M4, full test rides having started mid-November 2011, was to open as soon as the security certification was issued, which normally should have been possible within 3 months. Now the municipality blames the hightec signalization (the line can operate driverless, although this is not planned) and has made confusing statements. April, May, July, and most recently August have all been mentioned as new date for start of operations.
M5 was to begin running end of March. With just two weeks to go, we can now read that "as soon as security certification has been attained" added to that statement on the municpality website. 
Unfortunately that is how things are done in this city. First they say, " we will break the world record in subway constructing speed," and if you ask later what happened, they answer "metro? What metro?" 
These are the so-called Anatolian Tigers which really are more like Angora cats. 
By the way, I never heard about your new tram. For a map I recommend the wikipedia one: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/30/Istanbul_Rapid_Transit_Map.png


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

And what is going on with M3?
And Baron Hirsh, you are right, I would like to see the Anatolian Tiger more dynamic...


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

On M3, there is the problem that at Bagcilar the municipality is builidng a shopping mall on top of the metro. Therefore the completion of the line is delayed considerably. The official word is that the line will begin operations in November without stopping at Bagcilar, then will operate over the whole line beginning March 2013, but once agian, this tricky phrase "as soon as security certificates have been received" was added recently to this statement, so we might have to wait longer than this.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Istanbul’s tramway system has returned in 1990. Currently there are 3, completely unlinked tram systems. 
1)	First heritage tram – NOSTALGIC TRAMWAY opened in 1990.
2)	First modern tram – CAGDAS TRAMWAY opened in 1992.
3)	Second heritage tram – MODA TRAMWAY opened in 2003.

But all systems are completely separate from each other, which is not practical. 

Now we are expecting specially the new tram line towards blue mosque. Please write here details about the route, alignment, & opening date. I hope it will be opened in 2012, is it true?

I also suggest just 1 Km south extension of Nostalgic Tramway towards Taksim to connect Cagdas Tramway with Nostalgic Tramway, so that both generations’ tram can run side by side. It is not hard to construct along the city streets.

There are some questions relating this – 

5)	When will the extensions of tram lines be opened?
6)	How is construction going on of new tram line? Has they started? Please post some photos.
7)	Will future extension will be also on reserved track? 
8)	Is there any plan of extension of Cagdas Tramway?


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

You make it sound way too simple. T1, although it began running in 1992, has been steadily extended until it reached it's present length. There is also T4, a second modern tram which has an interchange station with T1. Some people consider T4 a metro because it runs underground for significant sections, but as it runs on level ground with level crossings for much of its way and has low capacities, I would consider it a tram. 
The two short nostalgic trams are only of worth for tram fanatics and to ease movement through pedestrianized shopping areas. They are much too slow and of too low capacity to be anything else. They are well interconnected with the metro and in Moda with the ferries, which is more important than meeting the serious tramlines. 
You have something confused there anyways: the modenr tram is NOT at Taksim, the nostalgic one is. And it IS difficult to link them, as the hill between Kabatas and Taksim is extremely steep. Do you think a funicular was built there just for fun?
As I wrote before, there is no construction going on around the Blue Mosque. It would be an absolute mini-extension anyways, as the Blue Mosque is just about 500 metres from T1 Sultanahmet stop. There was talk about a tram side extension into the cruise harbor near Tophane station in order to provide special trams for the cruise tourists to take them to Sultanahmet stop, but nothing has happened. Anyways it would be madness, as T1 is already running at maximum capacity and could not allow for several thousand more riders. In this city, politicians like to announce projects and then forget about them again, do not let yourself be fooled by them. 
There is one more serious tram extension planned: from Eminönü up the southern bank of the Golden Horn. However this is not on the current priority list of the municipality, which promises to concentrate on metro construction in the next few years (insh'Allah).


----------



## Arda_1923 (May 27, 2011)

there is rumours that Üsküdar (*M6*) line is contracted,
official map,









Some photos from *M2*,




























Kadıköy line (*M4*) is almost finished,


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Baron, I've met very little person like you, who describes any projects, or answers question so much details. THANK YOU VERY MUCH.

I've some more questions, *which I never wrote before*-

Istanbul’s subway system is growing continually year by year. For such a big & congested city, extension of metro is quite slow. Till now only one line, this resembles much like my native city Kolkata.

Now we are expecting for opening line M4, which will be the Asian side metro. But the authority is still giving us confusion by their labeling, they labeled M1 & T4, which are neither metro nor tram but actually light rail, and sometimes called T1 is light rail, which is actually tram. There are some questions relating this – 

1)	Line M4 was planned to open in 2011, but it is still not opened, but why? What is the problem and final opening date?
2)	When will the extensions of line M2, M4 & M5 be opened?
3)	On older maps, I saw future line M5 was turquoise blue, but now newer maps say it will be purple. Which will be final?
4)	How is construction going on line M5? Has they started? Please post some photos.
5)	Will M4 & M5 be fully underground?
6)	Is there any plan to convert present M1 from light rail to metro, like M2, in future? 
7)	Will line M5 be final extension of Istanbul’s metro, because transport authority has canceled M6 & M7?

In past months I repeatedly write here that T1 (& former T2, now joined with T1) are only modern tram line, & T4 is light rail, like M2. But looking some recent photos, I may change my mind. 

These photos are from www.urbanrail.net. It shows photos of both T1 & T4. The first photo is of T1, and the second is from T4. It shows same rolling stock running on both lines, is not? Wikipedia says that those stocks (mentioned on photos) are old Cologne trams, but also says that they were run on Cologne’s light rail network (stadtbahn). So confusion doesn’t clears.

My questions are-
1)	Are these vehicles formerly used in Cologne?
2)	If yes, on which system, tram (strassenbahn) or light rail (stadtbahn)?
3)	The only modern tram depot is on Essenler, which is also a light rail depot. But how can trams of T1 go to that light rail depot, which is far away from tram line? Is there any non-passenger tram line, especially for the depot?

_Please clear the confusion._


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Ashis Mitra said:


> 1)	Line M4 was planned to open in 2011, but it is still not opened, but why? What is the problem and final opening date?
> 2)	When will the extensions of line M2, M4 & M5 be opened?
> 3)	On older maps, I saw future line M5 was turquoise blue, but now newer maps say it will be purple. Which will be final?
> 4)	How is construction going on line M5? Has they started? Please post some photos.
> ...


Answering you is like playing trivial pursuit. Let me try. And yes, while IStanbul claims to be one of the oldest metro systems in the world, it is also the one that grows the slowest: 1 meter per year we calculated in the Turkish forum recently.
First set of questions: 
1) In Istanbul, you never know. See my post of March 12 where I already answered this one. Latest rumor is May 29, but completely unoffical.
2) M2 southern extension (Sishane-Yenikapi): Officially end of Oct. 2013, but there have been delays and I think they cannot make it; M4 eastern extension (Kartal-Kaynarca): 2013, but I do not know if this is realistic; M5 southern extension (Kirazli-Bakirköy): the project is among the four top priority projects, but no work has been assigned yet.
3) Who knows? Who cares?
4) M5 is almost completed, it should officially open soon.
5) No, neither one.
6) No, the line does not hold the potential for such an upgrade. Stations platforms are short, inclines steep, curb radiuses too tight.
7) No, they are not cancelled, only postponed. As you can see in the post above, the Üsküdar metroline is to start construction this year. The Besiktas (Kabatas-Besiktas-Sisli-Mahmutbey) metro is to be put up for tender this year, albeit as a build-operate-transfer venture, very unconventional for metros. Let us hope it does not fail.

2nd set of questions:
1) Going to http://www.urbanrail.net/as/tr/istanbul/istanbul.htm the picture on the left under T1 and on the left and right under T4 are former Cologne trams/LRT. The others under T1 are Bombardier (blue, about 10 years old), and Alstom (brandnew). On T4 in the middle you have new ROTEM trains. The Cologne trams were a temporary solution until the Alstom and Rotem trams arrived. They are now being phased out and are hardly ever to be seen on T1 and possibly still in regualr use besides Rotem on T4. 
2) Do not let categorizations get to your head. They are there to describe and simplfy realities. If the realities do not fit your categories, then open your mind instead of trying to squeeze everything in the categories you came with. T4 is best described as a hybrid between tram and light metro. Likewise in Cologne, they do not differentiate between "Straßenbahn" and "Stadtbahn": the same lines run over segregated underground tunnels, then pop up and mix with the traffic like the average tram. 
3) Trams can operate on M1 (same electricity source), although I also do not know where they could enter the M1 tracks, must be at Zeytinburnu...


----------



## Arda_1923 (May 27, 2011)

M4 is fully underground,
and this is official map,

http://www.istanbul-ulasim.com.tr/images/RayliSistemler.jpg

also M6 is absolutely going to be built.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes you are right of course, Arda. I was thinking of the M3 (Aksaray-Kirazli)/M5 (Kirazli-Basaksehir/Olympic Stadium) complex. Still cannot get used to these changing numbers of these ghost metros.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks to all for answer


----------



## Arda_1923 (May 27, 2011)

Tünel 1875 - 2012 by ardac, on Flickr


Bombardier tram @ Light snow in İstanbul by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Couldn't find a thread for Istanbul metro developments.. 

İstanbul ready to break ground on second subway line on Asian side

The groundbreaking ceremony for a new metro line along the Üsküdar-Ümraniye-Çekmeköy route on İstanbul’s Asian side will be held at Çekmeköy’s Madenler Square on Wednesday.
İstanbul Mayor Kadir Topbaş, Transportation, Maritime Affairs and Communications Minister Binali Yıldırım and executives from the Doğuş group -- one of the country’s largest conglomerates and the group that won the tender for the metro project, will attend the ceremony.

The tender for the construction of the metro line was opened on Aug. 9, 2011. Fourteen companies bid for the project and the Doğuş group, which has interests in the construction, financial, food production and tourism sectors, won the tender with a bid of 564 million euros.

The new subway line, which will connect Üsküdar, Ümraniye and Çekmeköy, is the second metro line on İstanbul’s Asian side after the Kadıköy-Kartal line. The metro project is expected to significantly ease the heavy traffic congestions which İstanbul’s Asian residents have to endure every day.

The completed underground line will be 20 kilometers long and the project includes the construction of baseline tunnels, 16 metro stations, storage areas and 2.72 kilometers of connection tunnels. Construction is expected to be completed by April 2015.

The subway line is expected to reduce travel time from Çekmeköy-Sancaktepe to Üsküdar to just 24 minutes and to Taksim to 44 minutes. Travel time between Çekmeköy-Sancaktepe and the İstanbul Atatürk Airport will be reduced to 68 minutes via Marmaray, an undersea commuter tunnel that will link İstanbul’s Asian and European sides. With the new metro line, commuters will be able to travel from Çekmeköy-Sancaktepe to Kartal in 59 minutes and to Hacıosman in 68 minutes.



http://www.todayszaman.com/news-282...ound-on-second-subway-line-on-asian-side.html


----------



## metro35 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have 5 different smart-tokens of Istanbul transport: 
1. Yellow IETT
2. Yellow
3. Blue
4. Red
5. Red 2012
Where this tokens used?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The Istanbul metro is both Byzantine with a capital B and byzantine with a lower-case B.

The next part of this system to open will be on the Asian side (M4). After years of delays, trains are scheduled (so who really knows if it will happen?) to start running on M4 on August 17. 

M4 is not connected to the rest of the subway in Europe or to the Turkish railway network. A largely useless white elephant for now.


----------



## ajw373 (Oct 24, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> M4 is not connected to the rest of the subway in Europe or to the Turkish railway network. A largely useless white elephant for now.


You need to start somewhere...


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

Wait a year only ! in 2013 the connection will realize, via marmaray undersea railpass.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Marmaray in 2013?? Where in the world did you hear that?


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

I am living in istanbul,seeing what happens on these construction works and officials telling that they will open the line on 2013 s second half. They are hanging advertisements on boards and on them it says "in 2013 Kartal to Topkapı will take 70 minutes by maramaray and metro." etc etc...

But you have a right point; all of these if there no any more delays will happen, everything is possible and we are just dreaming for 2013 connections...Do not wake us up from our dreaming dude!


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)

*M4 Kadıköy Metro Station*


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

New M4 line opened

Now the asian side has got also a metro line.


By 2023 Metro line will be ~500km


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

M4 looks very nice and friendly. Istanbul really needs more lines, but IMO 500 km of metro in 2023 is too ambitious even for the booming Turkish economy. 

Can somebody give more details of the rolling stock for M4? Lenght, capacity, price and etc.


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

gogo3o said:


> M4 looks very nice and friendly. Istanbul really needs more lines, but IMO 500 km of metro in 2023 is too ambitious even for the booming Turkish economy.
> 
> Can somebody give more details of the rolling stock for M4? Lenght, capacity, price and etc.


Yes, this is not China, in fact the Üsküdar metro started this year is the first new metro venture started in 7 years. 300 to max. 400 km is the maximum of what is possible. 
Trains are by CAF, come in sets of 4 interconnected coaches which can be connected to operate as 8 coaches, which is not the case at the moment. One train is 90 meters. I believe this price is per coach: 1,156,000 Euro, 120 of which were purchased plus a reserve of 24 to be put in use after the extension to Kaynarca. Makes up 36 trains.
From the official website of Istanbul metro and tram operator Istanbul Ulasim:

* Üretici Firma:CAF (İspanya)
* Tren Tipi: 4’lü araç (3 adet motorlu,1 adet taşıyıcı araç)
* Cer Motorlar: 4 kutuplu AC motorlar
* Tren Uzunluğu: 89,71 m
* Araç Yüksekliği: 3,5 m
* Araç Genişliği: 3 m
* Güç Kaynağı: 1500 V DC (Katener)
* DC Besleme (Akü): 110 V DC

* Araç Sayısı:144 (120 + 24)(%20 keşifle ilave 24 araç alınmıştır.)
* İhale Tarihi:14.07.2009
* Sözleşme Tarihi:09.09.2009
* İşe Başlanma Tarihi:28.09.2009
* Fiyatı:138.739.027 € / 120 Araç (1,156,000 Euro/ Araç)
* İlk dizinin yurda geliş tarihi:11.01.2011
* İlk aracın raya indiriliş tarihi:27.01.2011
* İlk trenin tip test tarihi: 11-16.04.2011
* Raya inen tren sayısı:17.tren sahada
* %20 keşif artışı kullanılması:06.04.2012 ile ilave 6 tren
* Son trenin (36.) teslim tarihi:31.08.2012

@woonsocket: M4 is well-connected at the Western end. In Kadiköy, the metro entrances face directly the ferry jetties where thousands arrive from the European side. In less than 5 minutes, you can transfer from ferry to metro here. In Ünalan there is an (admittedly badly done) transfer point to the metrobus, i.e. a rapid transit bus system on the city highway which also takes you to the European side. With the interconnection to Mamaray, links will be excellent.
The criticism that Istanbulites have voiced after the first two days of the line being open is different:
- the exits along the city highway are too far from the urban centers of the Asian coastal suburbs. In some cases you have to walk alongside the highway access roads or the highway itself.
- the exits are insufficiently marked inside, which becomes a problem as some of them take you down long corridors to get you into different neighborhoods on different sides of the highway. 
- it is noisy inside the metro.


----------



## gogo3o (Feb 23, 2011)

^^
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

congratulations istambul!...
:banana: :banana:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

updated map
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/30/Istanbul_Rapid_Transit_Map.png


----------



## starsailor82 (Jul 23, 2007)

Found this on a blog (thecitygeek.tumblr.com). anybody heard of this plan? are there plans to be found somewhere?

new metro line brings promise of car-free waterfront in istanbul

At the inauguration of a new metro line in Istanbul, Turkish prime minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan announced a new car-free public space of 60.000 square meters along the Bosphorus.

Local and national government hope that the new metro line will ease traffic congestion in the city. At the opening prime minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan suggested that citizens should use more public transportation. The city has close to two million cars, and an additional 450 every day.

To underline his statement, Erdogan announced that the square above the Kadikoy terminus will be developed as a car-free public space. The existing bus terminal will make way for a pedestrian zone of 60.000 square meters, making it more pleasant for people to transfer between the new metro, the important ferry port and the historic Haydarpasa rail terminal. Or to simply stroll along the harbour.

“Istanbul has been undergoing irregular urbanization for many years”, said Erdogan. “We aim to fix the problems of the past while creating solutions for the future.”

At the same time the prime minister, who was mayor of greater Istanbul in the 1990s, gets critized for building a third Bosphorus bridge that’s expected to attract more car traffic.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

very good, although i wish that istanbul develops its metro faster , when did the construction all begin?


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Is the full line open?


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Check the map link above. Kadiköy-Kartal is fully open, three more stations east of Kartal to Kaynarca are still u/c. Metros do not stop at Ayrilikcesme at the moment (1st station after Kadiköy), because of Marmaray construction. The Marmaray stop at Ayrilikcesme will be exactly on top of the metro station.
@our friend from Persepolis: Construction of M4, M3, M1B and Marmaray all started in 2003 or 2004, M2 southern extension already started in 1998 but has been full of planning and construction mistakes, plus they must take special care because of archaeological sites and world heritage issues. Since 2004 no new metro construction was started until this year. That is why we will see more inaugurations over the next 2 years but then probably nothing for some years, if the municipality does not pick up its pace.
@starsailor: Yes, this plan is serious. Kadiköy waterfront, at present the site of a gigantic bus station for dolmus, minibus, and busses plus a major road, will have very reduced automobile access in the future. Our friend Arda has been following this development more closely, has some pictures of the areas above the metro entrances which have already been turned green. Arda?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

New Kadiköy square (still u/c)



















Before



















After


----------



## starsailor82 (Jul 23, 2007)

@baron hirsch @www.sercan.de tx for the info and the visuals!


----------



## Chavito (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice pictures and nice line! 

Do you have more pictures of the trains?


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

For more pictures of the trains and latforms, check the Turkish forum dedicated to M4, especially page 9 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1477692&page=9


----------



## Luca111-_ (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm in late but... CONGRATULATIONS ISTANBUL!!!


----------



## hokomoko (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

gogo3o said:


> M4 looks very nice and friendly. Istanbul really needs more lines, but IMO 500 km of metro in 2023 is too ambitious even for the booming Turkish economy.


I have to agree with this particularly considering the length of several other excellent metro systems of large urban areas (Madrid ca 300 km, London ca 400 km).


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

M1 (Airport-Aksaray) will be extended to Yenikapi prior to 2014.08.10.

http://www.rayhaber.com/2014/istanbul-metro-aginin-kalbi-agustosta-aciliyor/


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

Woonsocket54 said:


> M1 (Airport-Aksaray) will be extended to Yenikapi prior to 2014.08.10.
> 
> http://www.rayhaber.com/2014/istanbul-metro-aginin-kalbi-agustosta-aciliyor/


Great news, Woonsocket! That unfinished Yenikapi junction has been such a missing link. The design concept for the metro/tram lines on the European side is IMO thoroughly sound, but for the last several years it has felt like... just around the corner, but then after all... not quite. I'm almost tempted to travel to Istanbul for a late summer break to see for myself. :banana:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...stanbul-driverless-train-contract-signed.html
> 
> *Istanbul driverless train contract signed*
> 17 Jun 2014
> ...


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

M5 Line, Üsküdar-Çekmeköy,

















































































































































http://www.uskudarumraniyecekmekoymetrosu.com/gorsel.aspx


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

I remember crossing the Bosphorus by ferry last time I was in Istanbul, now I would sure take a ride on Marmaray 

Here is Istanbul map in the INAT series:










Higher resolution image:
http://www.inat.fr/files/istanbul-metro-subway-map.png


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

I really don't like schematic images,
they are so imaginary,

I think this is the best,








Source and other sizes: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Istanbul_Rapid_Transit_Map.png


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

@Edil Arda

I think a combination of both maps is actually necessary. 

- We need a large geographically accurate map, on a station wall, to be able to see the whole system and understand the distances and the city layout.

- We need a small schematic map that fits a 20x20 cm printed flyer or a mobile phone screen that helps us memorize the main characteristics of the system and contain all necessary information in a reduced space.

Paris has got both of them and it works very well. 


On a schematic map since the available space is scarce geographic features must be distorted and main features highlighted. 
In istanbul I have Highlighted the Metrobus half-ring and the Marmaray link with neat recognisable shapes.
Inside the Metrobus ring it is even quite close to geography. Only Uskudar is too much south.
On the contrary all lines outside the ring are totally schematic and work mostly as a station list.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

This Thursday M1 extension from Aksaray to Yenikapi was opened. Map from urbanrail.net:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Funicular Taksim-Kabatas


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Marmaray - which is the suburban railway, that connects Europe with Asia.
Today only few stations are operating with the only one intercontinental underground/underwater part. We could say its kind of intercontinental metro line
Here the entrance at railway station








At the station, which seems to be extremly deep, there are huge artworks


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Line diagram in train.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

And my favorite piece - seems like Japan


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^I found a bit better pics of the artworks 


















Üsküdar stn. entrance


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Station on regular metro line


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## qw34 (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

This is international thread, so you should write in English ^^

And we can't see your photos because they're hosted on wowturkey.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

Istanbul to build monorail system:


> Istanbul has tried to combat its notorious traffic levels with nearly every type of public transport under the sun – buses, metrobuses, suburban and subway trains, trams, funiculars, cable cars, ferries, sea taxis, and the ever-popular shared taxi vans known as dolmush – but all to little avail. The city regularly tops road congestion rankings in Europe and beyond.
> 
> Now, for its latest projects, the city municipality has decided that the sky is no longer the limit.
> 
> *Eight monorail lines will connect a number of neighbourhoods on both the European and Asian sides of the city, carrying 200,000 passengers a day. When completed, the 47 km-long system, called the Havaray, will be the first major monorail system in Europe.*


http://www.citymetric.com/transport...ork-deal-its-crippling-traffic-congestion-700



> Istanbul Metropolitan Municipality has annouced the start date of the tender bids for the Tuzla Monorail Project which aims to relieve the city's congested traffic. The Municipality's Transportation Planning Department has annouced the bids will begin on February 2, 2015.
> 
> The completion time for the project, which will go through a large scale tender bid, is attached to the conditions as 240 days. The monorail project will start its construction in Tuzla district of Istanbul, in the Anatolian side.


http://www.dailysabah.com/istanbul/2015/01/13/istanbul-monorail-project-bid-set-to-begin-in-february


----------



## FNNG (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry to ask this but how many urban train line does istanbul have? I visited istanbul last year and I only take 1 tram line to cross the bridge and also 1 world 2nd oldest underground line which I think is for tourist purpose. I don't remember istanbul have lots of metro line coz if not mistaken I only see 1 tram line on the map. >.< 

Also I think Istanbul is a very beautiful city. I would like to visit turkey again since I only spent 6 days at there 3 days at capadocia (the hot air ballon is nice) and 3 days at Istanbul. Btw I think the tram line in the middle of road are kinda dangerous. Ppl need to cross the road to get into the tram. But luckily the driver there are in good manner.


----------



## rdgnrdgn (Feb 2, 2012)

FNNG said:


> Sorry to ask this but how many urban train line does istanbul have?


As far as I know it has 4 subway, 4 tram and 2 funicular lines, also has three-station extension on M4 line. And it has three more subway lines under construction.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/news/europe/single-view/view/istanbul-opens-line-m6.html
> 
> *Istanbul opens Line M6*
> 20 Apr 2015
> ...


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

By Esat on ulaşımtürkiye.com,


Edil Arda said:


>


http://ulasimturkiye.com/viewtopic.php?t=1470&sid=d3781988f4554d921f33fe63a28b33d2#


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

This is Istanbul's so-called mini-metro, a single track line with two to three coaches and just 4 stops. This peculiar solution had been chosen to connect one of the major universities which so-far could only be reached through a very congested road built as part of 1950s suburban development. As the university is on a cliff over the Bosporus, the metro line could not be extended beyond without large expenses and possibly damaging the Bosporus silhouette. 
The mayor has also announced that two metro extensions and two new lines will be built soon. Unfortunately with the exception of the Kabatas-Mecidyeköy extension, these lines are all rather isolated solutions for suburbs and do not alleviate traffic in the central districts.
See the map under http://www.dailysabah.com/istanbul/2015/04/18/istanbul-to-receive-four-new-metro-lines-400-buses


----------



## Osmanlı fransız (Jul 6, 2015)

Baron Hirsch said:


> This is Istanbul's so-called mini-metro, a single track line with two to three coaches and just 4 stops. This peculiar solution had been chosen to connect one of the major universities which so-far could only be reached through a very congested road built as part of 1950s suburban development. As the university is on a cliff over the Bosporus, the metro line could not be extended beyond without large expenses and possibly damaging the Bosporus silhouette.
> The mayor has also announced that two metro extensions and two new lines will be built soon. Unfortunately with the exception of the Kabatas-Mecidyeköy extension, these lines are all rather isolated solutions for suburbs and do not alleviate traffic in the central districts.
> See the map under


I cannot be called an Istanbul expert. Yet I think I can say that the priority of the municipality (if I assume that the main state is not going to work on the first priority of Turkey, which is to offer equal economic developpement for the all country, in order to avoid immigration to Istanbul) is to offer to all growing suburbs heavy transportation systems to lead all these people from their home to their work.
If Istanbul had already a great suburban railway system they could use, it would indeed be wise to develop a dense metro system in the center, but even this suburban is to be built, through the Marmaray extension on both sides, and it is not sufficient to provide transportation for everyone, so that they need to build M5 to bring people from Ümraniye to Marmaray system, or M7 to replace Marmaray East-West axis in the north of european side.
When these first steps are made, I presume that many people from these areas, at least those who are rich enough to have a car, whom had no choice but to take the car to join the central district, are going to use the metro system instead of their car.
There is just one line I don't see the point, the one between Ataköy and İkitelli, but probably experts of Istanbul can help me on that.
Traffic problem has to be solved by the basis first in my opinion, and then in micro gestion of the center.


Also, the transportation system in the city centerS is already pretty cool for me : The old peninsula is already nicely reachable by metro or tram, the area of Şişli beyoğlu Beşiktaş is going to be upgraded as well with M7, just on the western part will be missing something, but the distance between M2 and MB seems to me too small to make a heavy transport really necessary (and even I think they proposed something along Piyalepaşa bulvarı). Levent and Maslak are both reachable by M2. Kadıköy is also reachable by vapur IDO or metro (new Dudullu Bostancı will help my friend staying around Dudullu to reach Kadıköy), Bakırköy will be crossed by extension of M3, and will be reachable by both M1 and Marmaray.

Which part would you, who know Istanbul more than me, build?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

It looks M6 is a heavy metro line like M2 & M4, but due to short route length, is uses only four coach trains.

M1 is definitely a light metro or light rail line, just like T4. What is about M3? Is it light like M1? or heavy like M2/M4/M6.

What kind of metro will be in future for M5, M7 & M8? light or heavy?


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

actually M6 was named as MiniMetro first but due to political doubts its named as M6 which means it is a real line rather than branch of M2.

M3 is heavy as M2, M4 etc.

Future metros will be heavy metro for now.
I don't know any plan to built a LRT.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I suggest convert M1 also to heavy metro like M2, M3, M4, M6, for better transportation


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

yeah, it needs renovation.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Edil Arda said:


> actually M6 was named as MiniMetro first but due to political doubts its named as M6 which means it is a real line rather than branch of M2.
> 
> M3 is heavy as M2, M4 etc.
> 
> ...





Baron Hirsch said:


> I think Ashis is referring to the width of the wagons (and thus to capacity), not the gauge.
> Yes, M1, T1, T4 can exchange wagons amongst each other due to same width and overhead catenary.
> M3 and 4 are as wide as M2 and thus high capacity, despite using overhead catenary like a tram.
> The Üsküdar metro will have a capacity slightly lower than M2-4, probably due to 6 car trains, rather than 4+4 trains. The metro to Mahmutbey should be large capacity like M2-4. The mini metro to Levent will be mini, but apparently fitted for wide wagons but short (3?4?) I forget.


Thanks to all my Turkish friends for clearing my confusion. At last it is clear for me that- 

*M1* & *T4* are light rail lines.
M2, M3, M4 & M6 are metro lines.
*T1, T3* & *T5* are tram lines.


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Baron Hirsch said:


> The Üsküdar metro will have a capacity slightly lower than M2-4, probably due to 6 car trains, rather than 4+4 trains.


Baron, do you remember the reason for that?
Because of platform length or train length?


----------



## Osmanlı fransız (Jul 6, 2015)

I think they could name M6 M1 bis actually like we have in Paris some lines linking specific places unreachable with common lines. It would be more clear. But they cannot use anymore hafif metro or mini métro names I think.
M1 transformation into a heavy metro is hard as I understood from Baron hirsh but maybe they could at least buy new trains to make the journey more confortable.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yandex Metro app released new map - Istanbul transport map (metro, trams, Marmaray, BRT). Unfortunately, all explanations of service changes are in Turkish:
https://itunes.apple.com/ru/app/andeks.metro/id392589075?mt=8


image by dimlys46, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

seems like they basically copy the official one: http://www.istanbul-ulasim.com.tr/media/40071/istanbul-ulaisim-ag-haritasi.jpg


----------



## R-Link (May 26, 2015)

And where are the transport better: in Istanbul or Ankara?


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Ankara was better a decade ago, but thanks to its lazy mayor who is currently making dino sculptures, İstanbul and even İzmir is better today.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Coincidentally once Kolkata also had same number i.e 37 tram routes, 

Now only route 1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 10, 11, 12, 14, 16, 17, 18, 20, 22, 24, 25, 26, 29, 30 & 36 are running, all remaining has closed including 37.


----------



## Osmanlı fransız (Jul 6, 2015)

What do you think about building more tram lines in the suburbs Arda? Especially light rails like T4 which will be useful if they extend to Vezneciler. To link suburbs with low density like Başakşehir I think it could be a nice idea instead of M3. And I like networks with trams and metro working well together


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Tram is really important but unfortunately roads of İstanbul didn't designed for them. There is no enough space to build a tram.

But I'm sure that in Anatolian Side, _Sahil Yolu_ (Cemil Topuzlu St.) and Bağdat Avenue needs something more than bus and _dolmuş_.
Still, there is no enough space.
Maybe an underground tram or LRT can be built.

Also Minibüs Yolu needs an underground LRT, the municipality planing to built a monorail on this route but refuge is really nice place for trees so I'm a bit doubtful about building a monorail.


----------



## Osmanlı fransız (Jul 6, 2015)

You mean they would have to cut the trees if they wanted to build a monorail here?
It is funny because I was not really thinking about the same lines. Well I have interest in this line (friends living there) so I'm not completely objective, but I imagined a tram following Hurriyet bulvarı in Başakşehir (connexion with M3 close to olympic stadium) Halkalı İkitelli Caddesi (arenapark and Atakent Mahallesi), then following Halkalı Caddesi and finally Mahmutbey caddesi (connexion to M3 close to Yenimahale) to its end at Ataköy Şirinevler metrobüs and metro station. Road seems to me large, and it would increase maybe ridership to M1 and M3 and also ease access to metrobüs. I have many friends living there and they prefer to take metrobüs than M3 M1 M2 to go center especially Levent or Taksin. And of course would justify more after M3 going to Bakırköy).
Also, I was thinking about connecting Gülbağar mahallesi in its main road (Sanayı Caddesi - Okul Caddesi - Yeşilce Caddesi - Galata Deresi CAddesi - Zincirlidere Caddesi) following the valley (if I remember well, flat enough for a tramway) to Gayrettepe or Levent, and make the Beyoğlu Şişli network better by trying a LRT under Piyalepaşa Bulvarı. Maybe it seems unrealistic but I think these roads are larger than Asian side.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ders-for-two-new-metro-lines.html?channel=525
> 
> *Istanbul to launch tenders for two metro lines*
> Wednesday, August 12, 2015
> ...


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

we are craving for Bostancı - Dudullu for years. It really needed.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...r-istanbul-line-m4-extension.html?channel=525
> 
> *Contract awarded for Istanbul Line M4 extension*
> Wednesday, August 19, 2015
> ...


----------



## Osmanlı fransız (Jul 6, 2015)

Excellent choice for the future  everything should be reachable between Anatolian and European side with maximum 2 interchanges.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Question:
Will there be a train station(s) that will be built beside or near the most expensive hotels in Turkey? (e.g. Ciragan Palace Kempinski, Ritz Carlton Istanbul, Hilton Bosphrous, Four Seasons Istanbul, etc.)

Thank you


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

If you mean "train" Yenikapı is close to hotels in Sultanahmet such as Four Seasons, some trains stations also close to luxurious hotels in Anatolian side.

But if you also count metro, than Taksim, Osmanbey, Gayrettepe and 4th Levent is great.

Also there will be Beşiktaş station in the future, which is close to Shangri-La and Çırağan.


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Why the trains have this structure?


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

what do you mean?


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

More open in the floor and more close in the ceiling like a pentagon


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

To be more wide at seats level and get more wide corridor between seats for standing passengers. 
It also uses better the circular section of tunnels (like some Tube rolling stock in London )


----------



## Raub308 (Jun 18, 2013)

The diagram below depicts some of Istanbul metro lines which are operational, under construction or still in planning stage.










Like other world’s major cities, I believe Istanbul metro network requires a loop line which encircles the core of the city. To achieve this purpose, a short 4-km extension linking VEZNECILER-MERCAN-SIRKECI-TOPHANE-KABATAS would give Istanbul its loop line.










Examples of loop line in other major cities:
Circle line in London
Koltsevaya line Moscow
Oedo line in Tokyo
Line4 line in Shanghai
Circle line in Singapore
MRT3 line (planned) in Kuala Lumpur
.


----------



## Osmanlı fransız (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello. Has someone heard about the official expectation of ridership on the line currently being built or expanded?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...horn-tram-plan-moves-forward.html?channel=526
> 
> *Istanbul Golden Horn tram plan moves forward*
> Wednesday, November 11, 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-urban-rail-projects-in-2016.html?channel=525
> 
> *Istanbul to start work on 10 rail projects in 2016*
> Friday, November 13, 2015
> ...


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^Is there any map of all those extensions?


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Green: Göztepe - Ümraniye (App)
Red: Dudullu - Bostancı
Blue: Üsküdar - Çekmeköy (U/C)
Purple: Çekmeköy - Sultanbeyli
Green & Yellow: Çekmeköy - Yenidoğan

We also made a map with Erhan, long ago, I couldn't find it...


----------



## Osmanlı fransız (Jul 6, 2015)

Why is golden horn tramway named T7 ? Is there any other T lines planned ? (Maybe basaksehir tram? But which others?)


----------



## Osmanlı fransız (Jul 6, 2015)

http://www.rayhaber.com/2015/gebze-halkali-tren-hatti-2018de-tamamlanacak/
Will we see it in a lifetime. Sounds like they discovered yesterday that there is still work to do. Wasn't there any supervision of the Spanish company? hno:


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Both sides (ministry and OHL) made mistakes. 
(Its a really long story)

Main cause of the problem was there weren't any Turkish companies in the consortium to show how to do work in Turkey.


----------



## TomaJack (Feb 25, 2016)

*Turyol ferry*

Does anyone know Turyol ferry schedules?


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

you need to click on routes: http://www.turyol.com/tarifeler.asp

But I highly recommend official ferries to enjoy İstanbul: http://sehirhatlari.com.tr/tr/seferler/sefer-tarifeleri-338.html


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/istanbul-metro-line-m7-trains-ordered.html
> 
> *Istanbul metro Line M7 trains ordered*
> 26 Apr 2016
> ...


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

After long waiting, M6 opened last year. Thanks for the opening. Although it is a short line, but very important.

Recently 3 more lines are under construction, M5, M6 & M7, and I think after opening these lines, traffic problem will be solved much. I suggest they start running wider trains in M1 also, i.e. full metro, rather than present light metro.

There are two questions – 

1)	What kind of current collection will be used on these 3 lines - third rail like M2 & M6, overhead rail like M3 & M4, or overhead wire?
2)	Will those be fully underground?


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

I guess we should wait for your first question.
Except M7 all of them will be fully underground. 
M7 will have a viaduct and a station at Cendere Valley. (Kâğıthane or Nurtepe station)


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

How idiotic was the former government of Istanbul!! Tram route T1 clearly shows that it runs on the same alignment with former old tram system i.e serving Beyazıt, Sirkeci, Aksaray, Eminönü, Topkapı Bahçekapı areas. All these areas are same as it was 60 years ago. Many of them have narrow streets, and new tram runs those streets on completely mixed traffic, just like old system. So it is clear that they have destroyed the once great tram network, simply by lobbying automobile industries. Same lobbying is going in my country India.


----------



## Uğur Ömer. (Jan 12, 2015)

New driverless trains producted by Caf for new M5 Üsküdar-Sancaktepe line. Which is planned to be in service up to 6 months.


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Nice. Will the new line be completely underground?


----------



## Uğur Ömer. (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes. And here some photos from August

Ümraniye Station









Yamanevler Station









For rest of photos
http://www.uskudarumraniyecekmekoymetrosu.com/gorsel/fotograf/istasyon/istasyon-agustos-2016.aspx


----------



## Uğur Ömer. (Jan 12, 2015)

Construction begins for both M8 Bostancı-Dudullu (planned to be in service in 2019) and M9 Ataköy-İkitelli (planned to be in service 2018) lines
*
M8 Bostancı-Dudullu*; Marmaray connection at Bostancı, M4 connection at Kozyatağı and M5 connection at Dudullu









Works at İçerenköy Station (from August)











*M9 Ataköy-İkitelli*; Marmaray connection at Ataköy, M1 connection at Yenibosna and M3 connection at İkitelli Sanayi









Works at Çobançeşme Station (from July)


----------



## Uğur Ömer. (Jan 12, 2015)

Developments of M7 Stations. Dates of photos are missing.

*Mecidiyeköy* Station;



















You can see Trump Towers on top-left corner









*Çağlayan* Station;



















*Nurtepe* Station;



















*Yeşilpınar* Station;




























*Veysel Karani* Station;



















*Akşemsettin *Station;




























*Kazım Karabekir* Station;




























*Yenimahalle *Station; TBMs have started from here. 2 TBM to Mahmutbey and the other one to Veysel Karani. TBM 3 (which is boring tunnel to Veysel Karani) has completed 1 of 2 tunnel on the 4th of December and began boring again from Yenimahalle and reached Kazım Karabekir again on the 17th of May. TBM 2 reached to Tekstilkent Station on the 4th of April (I think it must be near the Yüzyıl Station). And TBM 1 reached to Karadeniz Station on the 20th of April




















*Karadeniz* Station;










*
Tekstilkent* Station;



















*Yüzyıl *Station;









*
Göztepe* Station; (not to be confused with M4 Göztepe it is Göztepe,Kadıköy. This is Göztepe,Bağcılar)



















*Mahmutbey* Station;




















Sorry for long post. http://mecidiyekoymahmutbeymetrosu.com/tr-TR/page/4/gorseller/5/fotograf.aspx


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

And here is an updated and compact map of Istanbul










http://www.inat.fr/metro/istanbul/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/istanbul-metro-line-m4-extended.html
> 
> *Istanbul metro Line M4 extended*
> 10 Oct 2016
> ...


----------



## elliot42 (Feb 22, 2007)

Seems like it would make sense to have a spur off the T4 line come east, ending up at the Serkeci station. Never having been there, is there something in between that prevents it?


----------



## Uğur Ömer. (Jan 12, 2015)

dimlys1994 said:


> From Railway Gazette:
> 
> Istanbul metro Line M4 extended


Istanbul Metro has reached 95 km with this expansion.


----------



## Uğur Ömer. (Jan 12, 2015)

Developments at *M8 Kayışdağı Station* from 27th of September



















source:https://www.facebook.com/On-Zemin-1652132231782831/?ref=page_internal


----------



## Uğur Ömer. (Jan 12, 2015)

elliot42 said:


> Seems like it would make sense to have a spur off the T4 line come east, ending up at the Serkeci station. Never having been there, is there something in between that prevents it?


Tram line will not be extended anymore as I know. But there will be a new metro line starting from Vezneciler to Sultangazi. And route of this metro line will be as same as. But I think they Won't remove Tram line.


----------



## Puffle717 (Nov 3, 2012)

Are the trains on line M1 and stations of the Istanbul Metro air conditioned?


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 23, 2010)

Edil Arda said:


> Old network closed to promote automobile ownership as a part of Menderes' policy supported by USA.


Similiarly, London had that removal too. (Turkish subtitles are also available);


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Altınşehir metro station (M5)









https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/113006539904552585743/6617455161907563074









https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/107385716528192843872/6616936164841074930


----------



## Uğur Ömer. (Jan 12, 2015)

After 5 and-a-half years of hope, breakdowns and tears , Our suburban rail is back.




















https://www.railwaygazette.com/news/infrastructure/single-view/view/marmaray-suburban-rail-corridor-across-istanbul-opened.html


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Maybe we should add rail to the title of the thread.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I heard the satellite township GEBZE - DARICA is constructing a metro line. How is it, will it be a light metro or true metro? underground?


----------



## Uğur Ömer. (Jan 12, 2015)

Actually it is in Kocaeli Province so it has its own topic but it will have 45-50 thousand pphpd and yes mostly underground fully-separated


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Another year gone, and the expected extension of M5 up to Cekmekoy-Sancaktepe has opened, but it has not created much easiness, because there are some more important extensions still has not finished.

1)	*M3* southern extension (Bakırköy-İDO ↔ Kirazlı) still has not opened. Although the expected opening is in this year, but may be miss the deadline.
2)	*M4* southern extension upto Icmeler has recently planned, I heard it it has started construction upto Icmeler, but due to tendering problem, it is now stopped.
3)	*M5* extension towards southeast has started construction (Çekmeköy–Sancaktepe ↔ Sultanbeyli), but due to tendering problem, it is now stopped. I don’t know when the construction will be resumed. 
4)	Two very important lines are under construction – M7 & M8, *M7* (Kabataş ↔ Mahmutbey) & *M8* (Bostancı-İDO ↔ Dudullu) – both will be very important lines because they will connect the still unconnected other lines). Although the expected opening is in this year, but may be miss the deadline.

Overall the progress of metro extensions is not satisfactorily in Ystanbul, almost same standard like my city Kolkata.


----------



## Uğur Ömer. (Jan 12, 2015)

M3 Significant works to do hno:hno: 

Özgürlük Meydanı - Bakırköy Square Station



Yıldıztepe Station


https://www.linkedin.com/in/yetkin-baran-0a0ab451/detail/recent-activity/shares/


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

How the progress is going for Eminönü-Alibeyköy tram route? Will it be called as T5? Please anyone post some photos of the tram line under construction.


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Why is there no metro line planned to cross the Bosphorus? This one suburban rail line that crosses surely cannot be enough for such a large city?


----------



## Uğur Ömer. (Jan 12, 2015)

Ashis Mitra said:


> How the progress is going for Eminönü-Alibeyköy tram route? Will it be called as T5? Please anyone post some photos of the tram line under construction.


Aerial view of the line (about 2 months ago)


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Arnorian said:


> Why is there no metro line planned to cross the Bosphorus? This one suburban rail line that crosses surely cannot be enough for such a large city?


There is;
Grand İstanbul Tunnel,







tmgrup.com.tr








yukselproje.com.tr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Söğütlüçeşme railway station (Marmaray)*









https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/114421921865626018493/6668213876907574610









https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/114421921865626018493/6668213873426379778









https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/114421921865626018493/6668213874065962146


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Bostancı station (Marmaray)









https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/107536522881294260075/6669347139762246866









https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/107536522881294260075/6669347105925585474

Feneryolu station (Marmaray)









https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/109699222821769014599/6669038755627403298









https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/109699222821769014599/6669038757920933666

Küçükyalı station (Marmaray)









https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/101081989128963966877/6668328188176380882









https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/101081989128963966877/6668328167758229906









https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/102541161529373451827/6668708983505351314

Süreyya Plajı station (Marmaray)









https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/102749773844297862875/6666020891594770978









https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/102749773844297862875/6666020987274888562

Atalar station (Marmaray)









https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/109595150369139895123/6668190510415785266


----------



## Uğur Ömer. (Jan 12, 2015)

Tests started at the first phase of M7 line -Mecidiyeköy-Mahmutbey Part- (Rolling Stock: Hyundai-Rotem)




















]


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

When is the extension to the new airport opening?


----------



## Uğur Ömer. (Jan 12, 2015)

Tunelling on progress so unfortunately not before 2021


----------



## EmKo91 (Apr 2, 2019)

I can't wait to be back in Istanbul and drive the whole Marmaray line from Halkali to Gebze . What were the primary reasons for the Marmaray to delayed so much? IIRC the line in its entirety should've opened in 2014 / 2015.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

At last my dream came true, after Ystanbul has opened metro line 7, M7. Now all metro lines in European side is connected to each other, i.e M2, M3, M6 & M7. Passengers could easily interchange between lines, and travel the most part of European side by metro alone.

Now I am waiting when Metro line 8, M8, will be opened, it connect all metro lines in Asian side.

I have some questions regarding opening extensions and new lines –


Line *3* is being extended to south upto IDO from Kirajli, and to north upto Kayasehir Merkez from Metrokent. It will be a very important extension because it will connect suburban rail station Bakirkoy. Passengers coming from Halkali could get down there, and could take the metro to reach western Istanbul very easily. I heard the extensions are under construction and will be opened in 2019, but now it is being delayed and will open in 2022. How the construction is going?
Line *4* is being extended to east upto Airport from Tavsantepe. It will be also a very important extension because it will connect Asian city centre to Airport. Passengers coming from different countries could get down there, and could take the metro to reach Asian city centre very easily. It will be then the longest line of entire metro system. I heard the line is under construction and will be opened in 2018, but now it is being delayed and will open in 2021. How the construction is going?
A branch line of Line *4* is under construction from Tavsantepe to Icmeler also. It will also be an important extension because it will connect suburban train station Icmeler. Passengers coming from Gebze could get down there, and could take the metro to reach eastern Istanbul city centre very easily. I heard the extensions are under construction and will be opened in 2023. How the construction is going?
Line *5* is being extended to east upto Sultanbeyli from Cecmekoy-Sancaktepe. I heard the line is under construction and will be opened in 2021. How the construction is going?
Line *7* is being extended to west upto Esenkent Esenyurt from Mahmutbey, and to east upto Kabatas from Sisli-Mesidiekoy. It will be a very important extension because it will connect suburban rail station Bakirkoy. In Kabatas, the metro and modern tram passengers (route 1, T1) could interchange very easily. I heard the extensions are under construction, when will these will be opened for public? How the construction is going?
A new line *8*, is under construction on Asian Side from Depo to Bostanci. It will connect M4 & M5, and also in Bostanci will be an interchange with suburban railway. I am eager especially for this line as I mentioned above that after this, all metro lines of Asian side will also be connected with each other. I heard this line will be opened in 2021. How the construction is going?


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

2 and 3- Extension of the M4 is quite complicated and built by municipality (Towards east) and ministry (Towards north). Construction is going on normal pace at both sites. Latest photos: İSTANBUL | M4 | Kadıköy-Kartal-Pendik-Sabiha...

4- TBM's started digging 5 months ago, so at least 2 years, but probably 3.

5- Construction of Esenyurt extension will be starting in coming months. Beşiktaş section should open in 1-2 years.

6- Good, it will open in 1-2 years.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you very much for your details answer, but what about line 3 as I wrote above?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

In Istanbul, after reintroduction of tram, the tram route names have changed more than one time –


The modern tram was opened in two parts, the northern part as T1, and western part as T2, but later the entire line was named to T1. I don’t know why they have named the western part as separate T2, when it was an extension of T1? However, finally they named the entire line as *T1 *in standard style.
The European heritage tram was at first called T3 during the modern tram extension as T2, but when that was entirely renamed as T1, heritage tram T3 has renamed as T2, thankfully, *T2* name returned, although in different route, but however, at least came.
Now the Asian heritage tram is named as T3, but formerly it was T5 during the modern tram extension as T2, but when that was entirely renamed as T1, heritage tram T3 has renamed to T2, and *T3 *name was given to Asian heritage tram. T5 will be the name of a new route of modern tram.
The T4 is actually a light rail like M1, but I don’t know why they have considered it as tram, because this route is completely segregated, partly underground, and all vehicles are high floor. It will be best to convert this line to metro, because of its segregation. So *T4 *name is not matching properly.
I heard a new tram route is under construction which will be called *T5*, and it was planned to open in 2021, is it true? It will connect with T1 at Eminonu, so some T1 trams could go via T5 upto Ailbeykoy. This new tram route will also have interchange with metro route M2 and M7, so metro passengers could interchange with tram and vice versa. How the construction is going and when it will be opened for public? Please write some details.


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

The line partly opened: İSTANBUL | T5 | Eminönü - Alibeyköy (Golden Horn) Tram...
Construction towards Eminönü is going on.



https://www.metro.istanbul/en/Hatlarimiz/HatDetay?hat=T5


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Balkanmiddleeastern said:


> The M7 between Mecidiyeköy and Caglayan was blocked for an indefinite period due to botched construction.


News has finally spilled (literally!) about why the newly opened M7 had to in part close down again. When constructing the tunnel, an underground water source was unknown, ignored or not sufficiently taken into account. The water has affected the tunnel's stability and even deformed the rails. In an effort to defuse the pressure, a hole was struck to let water into the tunnel, with spectacular results: 








Sign Up | LinkedIn


500 million+ members | Manage your professional identity. Build and engage with your professional network. Access knowledge, insights and opportunities.




www.linkedin.com




Over in the Turkey forum, some of us have made jokes that this will surely suffice to solve Istanbul's chronic water shortage.


----------



## 欲望的火花 (Feb 29, 2020)

When will the subway going to Asia Airport open?


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Late 2022 or 2023.


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

Sultanamhet tram


----------



## Uğur Ömer. (Jan 12, 2015)

M4A Extension

Fevzi Çakmak



















Yayalar



















Kurtköy



















Sabiha Gökçen






















Source


----------



## Uğur Ömer. (Jan 12, 2015)

M5 Extension October Summary


----------



## Uğur Ömer. (Jan 12, 2015)

M12 Ümraniye-Göztepe October'21

Tütüncü Mehmet Efendi











Sahrayıcedit











Yenisahra











Ataşehir











SBÜ Ümraniye Hastanesi












For more


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

__
http://instagr.am/p/ByGPYwGIg1M/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B8mgHomACWG/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGZ58a1hiwZ/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CV42FycN3YD/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CVfuydCLrLz/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Aksaray Metro Station - Istanbul, Turkey by Kel Squire, on Flickr


----------



## mishel54 (Jan 12, 2020)

Colleagues, do you know the exact date of the opening of the M11 line to the airport?


----------



## Uğur Ömer. (Jan 12, 2015)

M4 Sabiha Gökçen Extension latest works. The extension is expected to open up to July.

Fevzi Çakmak











Yayalar




















Kurtköy





















Sabiha Gökçen


----------



## Uğur Ömer. (Jan 12, 2015)

4-station M3 North extension. Test runs are on going. Expected to open in first half of the year. It will provide access to the huge hospital complex.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485313684360638474


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

After many years, Ystanbul got a new tram line, which is route 5. This route is the most advanced route I think, Tramcars are using the APS technology like Rio de Janeiro new tram and Dubayy tram, which is called ground power supply, so no need of overhead wire. Personally I support this technology, because although the initial installation is higher, but in long term, it is cheaper because there is no need to maintenance wire and mast, particularly in case of bad weather damage. The sky is also look clear, because the absence of wire. Beside this, the route is also picturesque, following the Golden Horn riverbank, just awesome, imagine the parallel run with ferry.

There is an interchange with metro line 7 at Alibeykoy, so people could depart here from metro, take tram and come near to core city area.

I hear this route is currently being extended towards route 1, connecting at Eminonu. Here the question arrives – 

1) So in future T5 trams could run directily towards Bagcilar from Cep Otogari?
2) Hence T5 route has APS technology, so no need of overhead wire, then will T5 trams ran using APS without rising pantograph from Cep Otogari to Eminonu, and then rise it to touch it with wire and continue towards Baglicar? Or just a bit earlier (may be from future Halic tram stop) the overhead wire section will start, and T5 trams will prepare to run on T1 route by rising pantograph?
3) Where is the present tram depot of T5 situated?
4) Due to incompatibility of power supply, T1 trams could not run up to Cep Otogari in future, because T1 route has no APS option.
5)  When the connection of T5 with T1 be occurred? How the construction is going?

However, now Ystanbul could be considered as a running museum of tram, because there are four types of tram – with bow collector T2, with diamond panto-graph T3, with modern panto-graph T1 and now with APS T5. Very attractive system, I really like the tram network of Ystanbul.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Once in modern tram system, there were two routes - T1 & T2, later both routes were merged, and now the total route is named as T1. This photo shows the former terminus, where low floor T1 route met with high floor T2 route. T2 rolling stocks were actually the M1 light rail stock, temporarily ran on tram network.









Old tram route 12, connected Uskudar & Kadikoy. both places are now served my metro.









Another photo, where temporarily T2 (old) tram route were served by T4 light rail rolling stock (on right)









Tram crosses ferry









Very complex tram terminus - 









Old Kadikoy tram terminus, now heritage tram serve this place, although just as a circular heritage tram route - 









Old tram terminus - 









Now the Taksim area got pedestrianized, and the heritage tram runs through pedestrian area









The heritage tram on Asian side - 









Top - route 20 at present day as heritage tram, bottom - route 20 at old days as regular tram.


----------

